
Mr. Robot concept store lets you ‘hack’ a fake ATM for real money - andrewfromx
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/11/11902532/story-disrupt-mr-robot
======
snowake
<scrambles to find an upcoming conference in NYC>

I'd never heard of 'Story' \- nor the notion of a store that 'changes themes'
regularly. Cool concept - but far cooler still with the Mr. Robot theme
currently on display.

Given the realism of the show, I was hoping for something a bit more elaborate
with regards to 'hacking the ATM' \- but then, who knows? Maybe there's more
to finding the 4-digit code than just browsing the shop.

Run some packet captures to sniff insecure communications, or exploit a
vulnerable PHP app, or other Pen Testing goodness. Something that would make
Elliot proud. I'm guessing, with a $50 'prize', it can't be trivial.

Eager to see what Season 2 has in store for us: they definitely set a high bar
in the first season.

